# The Space Marines of Fantasy...



## ThomThom (Nov 25, 2009)

So I play Tau in 40k and as much as I enjoy the benefits and challenge of Tau, if/when I get into WHFB. I would like to build an army of whatever the SM of fantasy are. It would be nice to have a well balanced army that GW will never not make playable. Not saying that the Tau are not playable, I'm just saying look at Necrons right now. That sort of thing doesn't happen to the SM. I've talked to a few people and they have said Bretonnians. What do you all think?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

None- no WFB army has the same support as SMs get in 40k. 

I cant really think of any 1 army that really does everything- I think that DE are probably the closest though: excellent magic, decent shooting, quite good combat units and ok cavalry as well as the best monster (for its points) in the game...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Fantasy is funny in that respect, there are no poster boy army that forms the vast majority of any given gaming groups' armies (like space marines do in 40k ) GW seem to churn out alot of empire stuff, and the book is well balanced and playable, but it is far more of a finese army than the like of vampire counts, WoC, and deamons. Although this notion that an army will be made redundant by GW doesnt seem to happen in fantasy the way it has in 40k with the necrons, inquistion, and DE. Since all the army books are being updated.

Anyway you want a suggestion? Warriors of chaos would be my choice.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

warriors are big mean tough and hard to kill.....my personal choice.
but if ya want balanced, go with empire, can they fight any way ya like, guns, knights big tanks.....and a nice choice of magic.


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

i would say lizardmen are the closest thing... only the models have ever gone out of date, but as far as have seen, theyve always been a competitive list and quite common choice for tournament players.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd have to go with the Empire, given your criteria. Lizards are a fine starting army, too, but don't have quite as much versatility as the Empire. They do have dinosaurs, though!
Warriors of Chaos are hard boyz, but pretty nuch pass in the shooting phase. And Bretonnians are pretty much an offensive army with lackluster infantry and shooting. Plus they have a limited palette where magic is concerned. The're awful pretty, though.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

The Empire are the most all round army with good options for any style. Then of course Dark elves and High elves are capable in each discipline aswell. Skaven and Orcs and goblins are worth a mention as allrounders too. 
As for a suggestion of an army to pick, the best thing i always find is to look at the story look at the artwork, if you feel inspired then thats the army for you.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would suggest that orcs and goblins and brettonians probably arent he best ideas for a new WFB player: the first is generally weak and the second requires quite a lot of skill to use properly.
At the opposite end of the scale DE and empire are relatively easy to start with- DE have powerful units that can operate individually (sure they are better if they work together but a learner can win with them) and empire can make a decent gunline without too much experience (personally never seen them do anything other then defensive based gunlines with cannons and/or steam tanks).


The units with awesome armour saves might sound unbeatable but unlike 40k in WFB you dont need to kill much/all of a unit to destroy it: if you charge the flank with a half decent combat unit you can quite easily beat a warriors/temple guard unit- if they fail a Ld check then they might just disnintegrate...


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

the closesd thing to space marines are chaos warriors
they are also big strong heavy armourd guys like space marines
the only thing they miss is shooting


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd say either an elven army D.E or H.E
(good magic, combat, shooting, movement)
or...

DWARVES! :biggrin:
(guns...lots of 'em, grumpy, intolerant, sounds like marines to me!) :laugh:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Wood Elves  Nah Warriors of Chaos or Dark Elves would be closest but remember we are a different universe what's a SM


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Tomb Kings!

Actually in all seriousness, stay away from these guys, they are the least supported. Last book to come out each edition and currently have only a mediocre book to work with.

I would say if you want something that seems to always be good each edition, I think Vampire Counts have been good each edition, as well as the High and Dark elf variants. 

If you want an army that seems to get updated first each time a new edition is released, and always seems to be at least ok, I would go with Empire. They are the default human army of the WFB world and always seem to get the first or second book each time they release a new edition.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

MrFortunato said:


> DWARVES! :biggrin:
> (guns...lots of 'em, grumpy, intolerant, sounds like marines to me!) :laugh:


Except for the extreme slowness, I'd agree with this. They've got consistently decent armour saves, they don't run away much (and often have stubborn), they do well at shooting, but are all still decent in combat. Yeah, they're as close as you'll get.

Otherwise, Empire, with a focus on strong infantry and knights, are the closest.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd have to go with Warriors of Chaos. Good armor, good leadership, high weapon skill and strength. They're comparably very similar to Space Marines, when you consider what they fight against.


----------

